# Someone was looking for this pattern recently....



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Cat. 12/13 - 652 Irish knit sweater - Free pattern here...
http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/pattern-library/cat-12-13-652-irish-knit-sweater.html


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, it was not me, but I love it; thanks.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wasn't me either but it will be first on my January to do list. Thank you.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it is absolutely beautiful, but the collar is too low for my taste. may see about altering pattern to my liking.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

sbel3555 said:


> I think it is absolutely beautiful, but the collar is too low for my taste. may see about altering pattern to my liking.


Actually, the collar is nowhere that low. The model is pulling down in the sweater. The collar is a standard size.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

This was part of discussion on here a couple of days ago. It was decided the neck was your average crew neck; but, as gayleH posted, the model is pulling the front down which made it look lower. It looks to be a very warm sweater, which would be VERY nice today as it is 9 deg.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep...........your right a couple days ago...pretty...good job finding it!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

gayleH said:


> Actually, the collar is nowhere that low. The model is pulling down in the sweater. The collar is a standard size.


Here is the other picture without the neckline being stretched down - so the pattern shows up better..... It does not seem to be that low.... Sorry that came up really small - but the neckline can be seen as it is supposed to sit...


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's the other discussion:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299075-1.html


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh,my....I can't believe this!! Someone was looking for this pattern at the LYS just last week....
julie


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, very nice free pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the link for this lovely sweater.


----------



## damasone (Nov 17, 2014)

thank you


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the model in the first picture is pulling down on the sweater because, like me, she's allergic to wool, and can't wait to get it off. LOL


----------

